# Weather Loach - Swim Bladder?



## twitchypowpow (Sep 14, 2008)

My Weather (dojo) loach is floating on the top of the tank, he usually hangs out by the bottom. He is farting a lot, and his body looks swolen. How do I know if it is a bladder problem, or if he will deflate himself?


----------



## rainbowcolors (Jun 25, 2008)

It doesn't sound good. Did you see the post about dropsey? Someone else used epsom salt (1/4 tsp per gallon) and it worked. I don't know if loaches are different because they don't have the scales - I heard they don't tolerate salt well.

I hope someone who knows more can help. I have two dojo loaches and I have never seen either hang out at the top other than swimming around quickly to signal the weather change., then hiding again.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Have you see him poop? Are his scales raised? Or is he swimming around in circles? Whats your tank size and water parameters?

Will he eat? If he can thats a good but I would probably fast him for a couple days just incase.


----------

